# is my new pygmy goat pregnant!?



## magic (May 27, 2014)

ok so hey im new on here and i just got a three year old pygmy doe the other day and im so excited ! so anyway the breeder who i got her from said there is a chance she is pregnant but she doesnt think she is. she would be three months along, but this is my first goat and i dont really know what im doing so i was hoping someone on here could help me tell if she is pregnant. she has kidded twice before, i tried feeling under her belly right before her udder to see if it is hard or soft, but again i dont really know what im doing lol do i have to get a blood test to know if she is pregnant?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

1-welcome

2-she is so cute

3- can you get a picture close on her lady parts with the tail naturally up?


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

thanks! sorry i cant tonight but i will post some tomorrow, that one i already posted is the best i have right now


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks pregnant and I agree we need closer pics


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't you know the last time she kidded? Or if they have just kept her in milk? If not then she is definitely pregnant and due soon if she was dried off before being bred. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

One thing I do know in the last pic her ears are so adorable!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

4seasonsfarm - thank you! im going to attach some closer pictures now 

takethelead- i dont know when she last kidded but i dont think that they milked her since they were mostly just breeding pygmys for show not milk. thanks for your help!

here are some better photos for tye pouch test


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not great at these, but she looks bred, especially if you aren't milking her. Welcome to the goat spot! She's the cutest little bit. Love Pygmies.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She is beyond adorable, since you don't think they kept her in milk I would be watching for babies soon! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well her pooch doesn't really look too big but all goats are different and if she hasn't had babies in a while and with that milk bag she is definitely preggo. Her pooch could get big and relaxed closer to kidding but these pics were hard to tell if preggo:/ but dont take my word for it!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

thank you everyone! i am pretty sure she is pregnant because of the size of her udder, im so excited for the kids now! i know it will be a great experience


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Either she is in heat now or lost her mucus plug if that is goo at her rear.. Is it??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I almost feel like with that udder she's further along than 3 months, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah if she is preggo she looks around 3 1/2 to 4 months possibles mor and if that is goo and her mucus plug she is due within the next month!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My girls have lost their mucus plug up to a month before kidding, or RIGHT before, so I don't trust that one too much, haha!! :lol: Goats are stinkers.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

what is a mucus plug? how do i know if it is mucus? i was told that if she is pregnant she should be due in the first two weeks of july so i guess that makes her almost four months along, sorry i guess i calculated wrong last time! thanks for eveyones help! i tried to feel if her stomach is tight, it feels pretty hard but i need to feel an open doe to compare.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The plug is this white sticky mucous discharge that turns a yellowish color when dried. The can lose it anytime from two months to two minutes before birth. 

It looks like heat discharge but, it's not


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

lol ok thanks! she has had alittle bit of clear mucus discharge? would she have an udder like this if she is just in heat? sorry about all the questions! just trying to learn!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If she just recently bagged up ( in the last month or so), then yes she is preggo. If however she's always had a bag that large(like she was being milked) then maybe not. 

She's lookin large, can you feel kids kicking at all?


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

i have only had her for a week now so i cant say whether her udder has changed but im pretty sure they dont milk their goats since they only breed for show animals. i did try to feel for any kids but i didnt feel anything, she is kinda fat ( other than being possibly pregnant) so im alittle worried that it could cause her to have trouble kidding. im going to get her blood taken tomorrow for a blood test so i will be sure to let everyone know!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Could you ask her previous owners whether she was milking or not? I can't wait to hear the blood test results!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

In the meantime, is she getting a calcium source? I would sloooowly add alfalfa or alfalfa pellets to her diet, the calcium will help her. I would also start giving her red raspberry leaves, that made for and easier time this year for me, I noticed.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

canyontrailgoats i know i dont know if i can wait! i think the test results would come back next wednesday! i will ask her if she milked her 

threeheavens the breeder gave me peanut hay to give her because that is what she was feeding her, i am also giving her manna pro pellets that she gave me. i have purina noble goat chow that i was going to wean her onto, but know i dont know if i should switch to that. thanks for the tips!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No problem. Sounds like you're in great hands.   I would have the breeder, and a vet "on call" when you get close to her possible due date, in case you need mentoring. At the very least it will be peace of mind.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> My girls have lost their mucus plug up to a month before kidding, or RIGHT before, so I don't trust that one too much, haha!! :lol: Goats are stinkers.


Yeh that is what I was saying!! haha she is due within the next month!! so anytime basically but before a month!! and yeh they really r real stinkers!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

turns out magic is NOT pregnant! shocked! her blood test came back today and she was negative for cae and open. its probubly better that she is open so that i can learn more about goats, and i can always breed her later when she is of better weight


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! Surprising! But yes, probably better. A lot less stress for sure, especially if you're new to goats.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

yes its a lot less stress on me and her because i am introducing her to the goats that are already at the ag farm at my school and they have been bulling her. it made me nervous if she had been pregnant that they could have hit the kids in her. im hoping they all settle down soon!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow!!! I thought for sure with that udder she was pregnant. Have fun with your new goat adventures and she is just too cute  

Beware: They are very addicting, I started with 2 wether pygmy's almost a year ago and I now have 12 goats.


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

i know Rhandi74! i dont know why she has an udder? haha i know they are very addicting! i was looking forward to some cute little kids but that will come soon enough


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, she's absolutely the cutest ever! How is she in her new spot?


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

she is doing well chadwick, there are two different goat pastures at my school where im keeping her so she will be with about five nigerians ( rather than three large boer goats in the other pasture) so she should be able to hold her own lol, today they were chasing her around a bit but i dont think they will hurt anything since shes not prego


----------



## magic (May 27, 2014)

here are some pics form the other day when i put her with the nigerians. they all chased her around and i will probubly end up keeping her with the 3 boers, 2 lamanchas and 2 other pygmys instead since all the nigerians are probably leaving this summer


----------

